# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  my new jcp!! :)

## reptiman93

i just got my new baby jungle carpet python today!!  :Dancin' Banana:  its awesome. it has bitten me four times so far. how many times you have to handle them in a week for them to get more tame?

----------


## Jerhart

...you should try to leave it alone the first week as much as possible...try to not to hold it, and try to even avoid too much activity in front of its enclosure and be sure it has a hide....

....before you start to handle it after its first week, assure it is feeding well...

...once your jcp has been acclimated and feeding properly...then you can work on handling.  :Wink:   Until then...I would try to hold off bother him until next Saturday.  Goodluck!  :Salute: 


And we like pictures on this site!  :Razz:  :Good Job:

----------


## reptiman93

thank you! haha i will get the pics on once it stops snapping. it has an amazing pattern on head that looks like a guitar so i am thinking of naming it gibson. the herp i got if from said that it hasnt ate in two weeks which seems a little weird for a baby jc. do you still think i should wait a week to feed?

----------


## Jerhart

> thank you! haha i will get the pics on once it stops snapping. it has an amazing pattern on head that looks like a guitar so i am thinking of naming it gibson. the herp i got if from said that it hasnt ate in two weeks which seems a little weird for a baby jc. do you still think i should wait a week to feed?


How new of a 'hatchling' is he?  Has he had his first meal?  You still want to wait a week before trying to feed him if he hasnt ate in two weeks.  Sounds odd, but he is most likely a bit stressed from the move which prolly isnt going to help his hunger.  And I would try feeding him overnight the first time also.  Good Luck!  :Salute:

----------


## reptiman93

born 6-7. ya he said they have been eating f/t. i am just worried that maybe he hasnt been feeding it enough

----------


## Jerhart

just leave it alone for a week and try not to disturb it.  Remember that when it bites you it is defending itself and feeling stressed.  So avoid handling until it feeds for you.  The key now is to allow it to get comfortable in its new home.  Then feed.  Then Handle.  :Smile:

----------


## TheKingInYellow

Have to agree.  I didn't touch my JCP for seven days after introducing her to her enclosure, and the only bite I received was putting her into the enclosure the very first time.  I also made sure that I fed her in the enclosure before touching her (fed her on day five).

Now, I handle her daily (5-10 minutes a day) and she is calm and relaxed.  This is only three weeks or so after first getting her.

----------


## reptiman93

k i think i should not handle it. it struck at me today when walked by. i think its just nervous. probably give it a week no handling. but i worried about it eating. cause it just smelt the pinkie and wouldnt take it  :Mad:

----------


## Patrick Long

> k i think i should not handle it. it struck at me today when walked by. i think its just nervous. probably give it a week no handling. but i worried about it eating. cause it just smelt the pinkie and wouldnt take it


Are you even reading the comments that people are leaving you? The first replay was from Josh, you told you not to handle it, and wait a week to feed it, yet you still ask the questions......

You should wait a week to handle and a week to feed. Just like the first comment said....

----------


## Jenn

Reptiman, I (and many members here too) don't handle a new snake for at least three weeks. I make sure they are eating and have eaten at least two or three times before I even think about handling the snake. Great results here!!!

----------


## reptiman93

ok first off i handled it because i was moving its tank and didnt want it to fall off the vine if anything happened while i was moving it

----------


## reptiman93

believe me . last thing i want is for my jcp to bite and be stressed. just thought it was a good idea to get her out of there when i moved it.

----------


## atp151415

pat already said, people are leaving you comments saying to wait a week to feed and let it get used to its new environment. 

People are saying wait a week to feed it then you are saying "I probably will wait a week". A snake will not eat if it is stressed and there are many many reasons for a snake to be stressed.

----------


## reptiman93

ok thank you i already got the point of waiting a week. all i said was i took it out to move its cage. its not like a take it out every five seconds and poke at it till it strikes

----------


## ChicaPiton519

we arnt saying that your poking it...

trust me man, i got my first JCP in january, i left him alone, NO FOOD for 2-3 weeks, only opened his cage in order to pull out the poopy peices of cypress or to fill his water, or what ever... but only when he was in his hide... mine has 2 hides, 2 repti-vine thingys, and ground cover (fake leaves) and a little water dish, and i sprits his cage once a day.... 

your best bet is to listen to EVERY single thing these people have to offer. they are the bomb.
if you have any questions at all or would like to see a pic of my set up for my male feel free to PM me... 

not to sound redundant, but like i said, leave him be for about 2 - 3 weeks, if he is in a room you are in/or family members are in, cover part of his cage with a towel or something to keep it dark so that he can always have part of his cage to retreat to... 
THEN
after two weeks, slowly - again i say, slowly reveal more of his cage (i'd say every couple of days pull off 2 inches or so of the towel, so he gets more used to you... soon enough you can start handling him, when he strikes, leave him be, he doesnt want to be messed with...

babies have this "i must kill everything that comes neer me before it kills me" its totally natural, and i promise, within 5 months (seems like a long time but its not) you will be able to handle him with out him getting ticky on yah  :Wink: 

Good Luck!

----------


## atp151415

> we arnt saying that your poking it...
> 
> trust me man, i got my first JCP in january, i left him alone, NO FOOD for 2-3 weeks, only opened his cage in order to pull out the poopy peices of cypress or to fill his water, or what ever... but only when he was in his hide... mine has 2 hides, 2 repti-vine thingys, and ground cover (fake leaves) and a little water dish, and i sprits his cage once a day.... 
> 
> your best bet is to listen to EVERY single thing these people have to offer. they are the bomb.
> if you have any questions at all or would like to see a pic of my set up for my male feel free to PM me... 
> 
> not to sound redundant, but like i said, leave him be for about 2 - 3 weeks, if he is in a room you are in/or family members are in, cover part of his cage with a towel or something to keep it dark so that he can always have part of his cage to retreat to... 
> THEN
> ...


some good advice for ya  :Good Job:

----------

